# Kevlar Banding for a Series Motor



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

Can something like say a stock Warp 9 motor be fitted with kevlar bands? What would be gained and how much would/should something like this cost?


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I take it the banding is for higher rpms? If the warp 9 is anything like my adc it is pretty much peaked around 4,500 rpms at the rated amp and voltage. Also I don’t think there would be enough clearance between field and armature for bands. As for cost I have no idea.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Kevlar bands is to spinning faster, right?
If yes, gain is nonexistent because with a warp 9, spinning faster imply lower power at shaft despite if you push 200v at motor terminals. 

Stock max speed seem to be 5500 to 5800 rpm depend of where you look.


----------

